# Newest addition to the family.



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

So. 
I've decided that I'm a sucker for a cute face.
I had already told myself that I would stop with my three girls, that three rats were enough.

Then I walked into the pet store last night. And there he was. All alone in his cage, the last of his litter left. I KNOW they are very well taken care of (small local pet shop, one of the men who works there is the breeder of the rats they sell, they have people who come in and socialize all animals, animals are seen by the vet each week whether they need it or not, they have the best of the best, the cages are always immaculate, and the animals are always bright, happy, healthy and bouncy.), I KNOW that he was in a good place and that he had the best of care. But a small part of me felt horrible walking past him, it was just so sad to see him all alone in this big ol' cage with no one taking him home. But I told myself that someone would find him, he would have a wonderful family.

Until I saw him there today. Still there. Still alone. 
And this pet shop has a rule about selling animals before Christmas. They will SELL them to you, but starting three days before the holiday, they will not let you take them home so as to reduce the stress for the animal. I totally understand this rule and am 100% behind it, as it really does help the animals, and makes the transition easier because people are less likely to wrap them up as presents and such for excited children on Christmas morning.

And standing there looking at him, I realized that if he didn't go home today... he would have at least another four to six days of living alone in a big empty cage in a pet store.
So.
Needless to say...
I now have a new addition. Going through quarantine now, and getting neutered soon so that we can start introductions to our girls. All three girls are really easy going and have seemed to get alone with every rat they've met so I have my fingers crossed that things will go smoothly and they will be able to co-exist in peace.

Now I just need to find a name that suits this little snuggle bug.


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

What are your girls' names? By looks of course, you could go with the obvious Oreo, Skunk, or Newsie Haha


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

My girls are Sparrow (my little PEW), Gem (my dark hooded) and Dipstick (all dark save for the perfectly white tip of her tail. Her namesake.).

I've tried out so many names on him already, and none seem to fit quite right. Your suggestions are GREATLY appreciated though! Because I really have no idea where to even start! haha
All the obvious names just to seem to work for some reason. I think part of the reason I'm having such trouble is that I planned on getting my girls, so I had been tossing names back and forth for a while even though I didn't settle on anything until I met them. I didn't plan on taking this little love home, so I didn't have time to really consider names.  Still have to wrap my head around it and really get to know him.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What a cutie! I'm glad he is going to a good home. I have girls and neutered boys as well and they get along great (though they are siblings). I've read that 3 months is the ideal age for healthy neutering so you may have to wait a bit before getting him the snip-snip, but he may be able to go in sooner, I think it depends on the confidance of the vet doing the surgery. Can you take more pictures of him so we can help with names? He has such a cute little face though! <3


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe Flower, that was the skunk's name in Bambi. He was a boy. I agree with ^ we need another pic. I'm on a kindle so I can barely see him. He looks cute though;D


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

How cute. Yes, we need more pictures to begin suggesting names.


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

I -think- we have settled on a name that fits him! 
The man who bred this little cutie said that he loves to play dead, and is full of personality, which after spending the day with our newest addition, I have to agree on! We've started calling him Loki, after the trickster god.  

We definitely aren't rushing the neutering. I have to admit, I'm a little nervous about getting it done. He hasn't even been part of the family 24 hours yet and I'm already super attached to this little love bug. He is close to two months now, and I'm perfectly ohkay with waiting a while longer to get him snipped. He just seems so LITTLE right now! It is so hard to think of having him going in for surgery! haha That is probably just my overly paranoid rattie parent instincts kicking in though. 

Here are a few more photos of little Loki. He was a bit timid, but definitely started to turn into a little ham the longer I had my camera on him.


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I really really did appreciate them! 
Naming is so difficult for me! Especially when I'm not prepared. haha


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow he is a stunner! Love his markings! I wouldn't be able to resist him either


----------

